# 2016 Cruze premier strange start issues. Cant drive



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sounds like it isn't recognizing the brake pedal. I'd see if the brake lights are coming on when you press the pedal.


----------



## Pipelineops (Jul 16, 2017)

That sounds to simple and makes me feel stupid for not thinking of it.
I had disconnected the battery for an hour. Reconnected it
tapped on the brake light switch (just because) ......
It works.
Thanks fireworks.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

In the heat of the moment, things happen. Glad it worked out easily for you!


----------

